# The Incredible Dr. Pol



## OneFineAcre (Dec 17, 2014)

Does anyone watch this TV program?  We recently discovered it.  It's on National Geographic Wild which we do not have on our satellite package.  We were at my in-laws on Thanksgiving and watched it some.  We are watching all of the old episodes on Netflix now.

He is a veterinarian in a rural area in  Michigan.  Does both small animal and large.  But, in that area a lot of cows both beef and dairy, sheep, horses, goats and about anything else you could imagine.  

The farm calls are really interesting.  Just about anything that that you could see as far as health issue with livestock eventually comes up.  Pulling calves, prolapsed uterus, castration, gastric torsion, etc
And just like in real life, sometimes things turn out good, sometimes they turn out bad.

Really very informative.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 17, 2014)

Yep, we watch this


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 17, 2014)

I really enjoy it. There is some controversy with him. Out of date surgery techniques and a couple of malpractice suites. 

While some of his techniques are out of date I'm pretty certain the law suites are just because of the show.

He seems like such a great guy and a genuine teacher.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 17, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> I really enjoy it. There is some controversy with him. Out of date surgery techniques and a couple of malpractice suites.
> 
> While some of his techniques are out of date I'm pretty certain the law suites are just because of the show.
> 
> He seems like such a great guy and a genuine teacher.



Yes, I think he had had one complaint before from a patient whose puppies died. It would be surprising if someone had a vet practice for 40 years an not had a complaint.

But, currently there is a complaint with the veterinary licensing board in Michigan from another vet because of a particular episode on the show.  The Boston Terrier Mr. Puggles who got hit by the car and knocked his eye out of the socket.  The surgery was not up to standards. They didn't wear scrubs, the dog just laying on the table, instruments laying on a paper towel, and cleaning the area after surgery with a paper towel.  Plus, they said he didn't give him pain medication.  Well they don't know that.  Maybe it's just that his approach at the clinic is too much like at the farm?

But, the people there really seem to appreciate him, and you are correct he is a great teacher.

Seems really concerned with helping the farmers make  living.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 17, 2014)

We just finished up with the Netflix episodes and waiting for more to be loaded.


----------



## jk47 (Dec 17, 2014)

That show is defentily one of my favorites  to watch.I do think the farm calls are the best. I like that theres a sense of comedy mixed in to the seriousness 
Have any of you read the book he wrote ?


----------



## secuono (Dec 17, 2014)

Great show.
Certainly not for city folks who are detached from their food or how other do vetting, but he gets the job done right, fast and with great skill. 

I was surprised to learn how frail cattle are. I'd think they'd be far more careful and breed for strong animals, but ah well...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 18, 2014)

secuono said:


> Great show.
> Certainly not for city folks who are detached from their food or how other do vetting, but he gets the job done right, fast and with great skill.
> 
> I was surprised to learn how frail cattle are. I'd think they'd be far more careful and breed for strong animals, but ah well...



I was surprised that dogs don't seem to learn not to mess with porcupines.  There was one episode where the same two dogs came in 2 days in a row with their mouths full of quills.


----------



## secuono (Dec 18, 2014)

Ughhh, I know!! What bullheaded dogs!


----------



## ♡♥★☆Goat-lover☆★♥♡ (Dec 21, 2014)

I love this show I like the episode when his son dog gets sprayed by a skunk in they returned home to find the house stinking in I thought the episode with the cow that had a twisted stomach was interesting never knew cows could get a twisted stomach I knew dogs could


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 21, 2014)

secuono said:


> Great show.
> Certainly not for city folks who are detached from their food or how other do vetting, but he gets the job done right, fast and with great skill.
> 
> I was surprised to learn how frail cattle are. I'd think they'd be far more careful and breed for strong animals, but ah well...


@secuono 
What do you mean about cattle being frail?


----------



## secuono (Dec 21, 2014)

Temperature swings causing illnesses, easily flipping stomachs, etc.
Maybe it's just because the TV people decided to show more of cattle than other animals and made it seem like a growing issue...idk


----------



## Chivoville (Dec 27, 2014)

We really enjoyed this series. Even Dr. Pol's apparently unemployed son grew on me after a few shows...Hy husband loves tv and I hardly ever watch it, so he's always looking for something I might like so I wil watch with him.  This is the only series I have watched all the way through to the end since we finished "Breaking Bad" last year!


----------

